# Skip fresh and start with salt water



## ILS-19R (Nov 17, 2007)

I know it is highly recommend doing fresh water first, but I would really like to start out in saltwater. I have no FW experience, other than a semi-large tank our family had when I was a kid. Recently I purchased a 72 gallon tank and I would really like to skip fresh water. Would love to hear advice, especially from anyone else who skipped FW. 

First, I have done tons of reading and will continue to do so. I am willing to take it slowly and not rush into it. I think those two factors will be a big help. My tank is a 72 gallon bow front. Filter is a Rena XP3, but will add live rocks. No protein skimmer yet. Would like to start out simple and add coral, etc. down the road when I am comfortable. 

So, am I nuts for wanting to skip fresh? Any encouragement or advice? Thanks for taking the time to respond. I have been reading the forums a lot, but this is my first post.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you get the point of "I can't stand this, its taking way too much time and money" come back and go freshwater.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll likely wind up doing a lot of things that you know are important somehow but don't know why, but it's certainly possible to skip freshwater and start with salt. In fact, you won't learn any bad habits from the freshwater side.
To skip softball and go right into baseball is a bit unusual, but it's essentially what you'd be doing, and the differences between the two are just as slight, and just as critical.

To tell you the honest truth, saltwater is, in many ways, easier than freshwater. The only catch is that you have to do everything right, as the margin for error is much, much slimmer. You can't go jumping in all willy-nilly and have any hope of success, but if you study everything carefully and make certain that you understand exactly what you're doing and why you're doing it, then there's no reason you can't make a good go of it.

Saltwater especially, and fishkeeping in general, is NOT a place of impatience. I know you'll want to get things going as soon as possible, and I know you'll get annoyed fom looking at an empty tank, but getting in a hurry only makes you fail that much faster.
Saltwater is expensive. You get what you pay for in saltwater. Cutting corners will cost you more than you thought you were going to save. Know that up front and plan accordingly.


----------



## ILS-19R (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks TheOldSalt. Also thanks to all the people who sent private messages saying to give it a go. I was surprised at so many who said to go for it, with the only exception being emc7's "advice" above.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess you caught me in a bad mood. I don't how many of my freshwater buddies I've lost to the dark side. They have dozens of freshwater tanks and are happily breeding lots of different fish, then one day they start one salt tank "as an experiment". Next thing you know all the other tanks are empty because "they don't have time anymore", the one little salt tank takes all their time and energy. I'm not saying you can't do it, just trying to warn you of the commitment you are getting in to and to tell you that if you get frustrated, dump the salt, not the tank. Freshwater is less work and there are plenty of great fish that are not in the sea. 

Ok real advice: Join a reef or saltwater club. People out there are breeding seahorses, damselfish and clown anemone fish, and fragging coral. They can give you advice, sell you used equipment and give you small amount of "live rock" or "live sand" to seed your tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

This would be a perfect thread for Collegereefers adivce... he did exactly what you are planning to do, and he's been fairly successful.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Go for it.... Just keep in mind that a SW tank is goign to cost a lot more money to setup and to maintain.....


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

water tests.....water tests and more water tests......is what saltwater is all about...being on top of your water parameters at all times....and knowing what fish,inverts,corals to put in that will be compatible with eachother and not cause unneccesary deaths...read up on fish species ie: eating habits,agressivness,tank size needs,temperature needs,etc... before spending a lot of money on fish....saltwater fish is more costly than freshwater......I had a freshwater with koi fish 15 years ago then I went salt and well today I am now in business with saltwater fish.....Aloha


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

As fishfirst had stated I had no freshwater experience except for a betta in a bowl as a child. I like you was just fascinated by saltwater and all that it has too offer especially the idea of having live coral in a aquarium at home and well in my case an aquarium in my school dorm. I spent half of a year just reading up on different forums, websites, and off course books by the experts which I rented from our local library. Once I felt I had a good feel on how to set up the tank, the problems I might face, the things I need to watch out for, and a stocking list for both fish and coral I set out and bought a tank. Being that I was in a drom room I was limited to 20 gallons which many would argue against but I was up for the challenge and I have had no serious problems with that tank since. I had lost one fish due to moving it back home and back to school over and over again.

From your research you will have a better understanding on how tanks both freshwater and saltwater operate. I would even argue that you will have more knowledge then your average freshwater fish keepers, but don’t say anything to them. However, you can really never grasp a situation you read till you have to deal with it, but from your reading you will notice it sooner and should be able to have a remedy for it. 

As for starting off with a 72 gallon that is great. I wish I had the space for a larger tank but I am stuck with my aquapod and my university tanks I watch over. A few things I would highly recommend. First off you are going to want to go with a fuge/sump under your tank. This will offer you a place to grow out macro algae, a place to let your micro fauna grow out, and off course a place to hide your protein skimmer and heater. I notice that you said that you want to start off slow and then maybe get coral later on. I would say start off with coral before you add fish. Coral have hardly know bio-load so you can add them with little worry about your tank fluctuating. When I put my tank together I added all my liverock first with sand and let it cycle for almost a month. I then added my clean up crew and let my tank sit for another few weeks. I then started adding coral which where given to me by a local reefer (local as being in same state…lol). I didn’t add fish until months later, partially because of money but also because the tank just look so cool with just the coral in it. So I would say buy your lighting for your tank right away. 

Well I have to get back to studying. I have a lot more to say, but I think I will just let you ask questions as you have them. My guess is that you already have a lot of the knowledge you need. I would also recommend you take a look at a few of the threads on this forum, especially the one on seeding live rock that I wrote. Going with a dry rock and seeding it will save you a lot of money but takes longer to set up. If you have any question I will do my best to awnser them and I am sure other will do to. Good luck with your adventure and we will see how long it takes you to get addicted to reefing.


----------

